# My trip Squatting/Camping outside Columbus



## Lulu1980 (May 26, 2016)

Not sure where to post this so if I'm in the wrong area.... Forgive me ;0).
I'm camping on the West side of Columbus. Beautiful mornings.... Peaceful nights in the right neighborhood. I eat good here. I found the only woods about 10 minutes down the tracks behind an open shopping mall..... Very safe here.... Easy to hitchhike buses in this area. But you really have to be aware of what area you are in..... Even if you are only buying weed..... It's so easy to commit 7 felonies in under a minute of you aren't careful! Just charged my stun gun


----------



## Lulu1980 (May 26, 2016)

I keep trying to post a pic of my camp but it won't work.....?


----------



## angerisagift (May 27, 2016)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Odin (May 27, 2016)

That is very excellent Lulu.
Nice use of tarps... hope you can keep an eye on the night sky out there ::



I edited it so your pic would appear in the post.
Also, added to the title and moved to squatting... I.... think thats about right.


----------



## CheezusCrust (May 27, 2016)

Yea that's a sweet squat you got there.


----------



## Lulu1980 (May 28, 2016)

angerisagift said:


> SWEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks man!


----------



## Lulu1980 (May 28, 2016)

Odin said:


> That is very excellent Lulu.
> Nice use of tarps... hope you can keep an eye on the night sky out there ::
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! My eyes are always on the look out! I've since picked up another traveler thanks to stp and have been camping downtown the last 2 nights. The parks here are amazing! I also made some money making balloon animals yesterday in the convention center area. Ducks, flowers and dick head balloon hats lol And the Columbus Commons has free music!


----------



## angerisagift (May 28, 2016)

Lulu1980 said:


> Thanks man!


yw reminds me of a site i had in Fl


----------

